# What would you call this type of knife?



## Atso_J (Mar 29, 2022)

Hi,

Got my hands on a Masahiro that kinda looks like a nakiri but is really narrow.







I'm out of ideas on how to find anything even remotely similar!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Mar 29, 2022)

A broken-tipped gytuo.


----------



## stringer (Mar 29, 2022)

Atso_J said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got my hands on a Masahiro that kinda looks like a nakiri but is really narrow.
> 
> ...


I would guess that it's a Peking duck cleaver by profile. Although I haven't seen a Japanese made duck cleaver before. But that would be my guess. It's designed specifically for breaking down and portioning and slicing cooked poultry. 

It's also very hard to see the scale but if could just be a "fruit knife" if it's very small.


----------



## Ochazuke (Mar 29, 2022)

I second the opinion that it's a repair job from a broken tip.


----------



## btbyrd (Mar 29, 2022)

+1 for broken tip.


----------



## Atso_J (Mar 29, 2022)

stringer said:


> I would guess that it's a Peking duck cleaver by profile. Although I haven't seen a Japanese made duck cleaver before. But that would be my guess. It's designed specifically for breaking down and portioning and slicing cooked poultry.
> 
> It's also very hard to see the scale but if could just be a "fruit knife" if it's very small.



It measures 160/285mm.

A broken tipped gyuto crossed my mind, but the tip looks quite untouched. Whatever it is, it's still a pretty nice 3-layer piece!


----------



## Walla (Mar 29, 2022)

WOW...had no idea Peking duck slicer even existed...

Suddenly I found a new need in my life... funny how that happens on this forum..

Take care

Jeff


----------

